# Bill and Hillary need a new home...



## HobbsFarm (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Meet Bill and Hillary. They have been surrendered to CMHR and are in need of a loving home. They are located in middle Tennessee and must be kept together. They are around 7 or 8 years old. Bill is gelded. They are a tad overweight but are healthy otherwise. They lead well and have been the star attraction at several living nativities at Christmas time. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Please let me know if you have any other questions. Here they are![/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi minibud, you have a email...


----------

